
Math and Science Can't Take Priority Over History and Civics - laurex
https://www.forbes.com/sites/nataliewexler/2019/01/13/math-and-science-cant-take-priority-over-history-and-civics/#dae5ba8199ec
======
alexgmcm
Whilst no-one disputes the importance of ethics, I'm not convinced that taking
an ethics class will make someone behave more ethically.

Whereas taking a STEM class (especially computer science) is much more likely
to enable them to contribute to society.

I think we let students down if we don't at least make them aware of the
impact their choices of major and classes will have upon their future
financial security.

